# Opportunity to get a p224 equinox



## 40calmike (Apr 27, 2013)

I am just curious what you guys think about them. And if there are any post about them that you think I should see? I think that they are a fairly new model. I got to shot one a couple of weeks ago and I would consider it to a sub compact cadillac. Only shot about 30 rounds through it. I shot the 40 cal.


----------



## DBBRecco (May 24, 2012)

From what I saw on the Sig Sauer site it looks solid. I'm actually waiting to get one whenever they become available in Maryland. I was just at the National Gun Show in Dulles VA and didn't see any to look at personally though.


----------

